# kde non funziona più

## enx89

Ciao a tutti,

dopo aver aggiornato kde-3.1 a kde-3.1.1, kde ha smesso di funzionare. Quando lo avvio ottengo dei messaggi del tipo "il protocollo file non è stato riconosciuto", l' anbiente sembra avviarsi, ma manca il desktop e nel menu di kde sono scomparsi tutti i programmi!!! Inoltre non riesco ad avviare i pulsanti posti sul pannello, che hanno estensione ".desktop" ricevendo un messaggio del tipo "nessuna applicazione configurata per visualizzare .desktop".

Cosa può essere successo?

Avevo avuto lo stesso problema aggiornando kde-3.1  a kde3.1-r1/r2, ed ero arrivato alla conclusione che il problema risiedeva nelle kdebase-3.1-r*.

Attualmente ho disinstallato kdebase-3.1.1 e sto provando a reinstallarlo, ma sono un po' scettico sull' esito dell' operazione.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

Ciao a tutti ENx

----------

## blueVelVet

Io ho avuto lo stesso problema aggiornando da kde 3.0.4 a kde 3.1, e pensavo fosse dovuto a problemi nella "convivenza" fra i due ambienti... di fatto il manteiner assicurava che i due ambienti potevano convivere e infatti l'autoclean non disinstallava kde 3.0.4...

Siccome ero ancora in gentoo 1.2 dal luglio scorso, ho approfittato per spianare tutto e passare alla 1.4... evitando così di risolvere il problema.

Ma il fatto che potrà ricapitarmi quando aggiornerò kde 3.1.1 mi inquieta   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Qualcuno può fare luce su questo mistero?

----------

## enx89

Beh, in effetti kde 3.0.4 e kde 3.1 vengono installati in directory separate, quindi in teoria possono convivere.... Per quanto riguarda kde-3.1.1, questo é un aggiornamento che sostituisce kde-3.1, quindi ho perso la versione funzionante di kde!! sta ancora compilando... speriamo bene!!

ENx

----------

## enx89

 *blueVelVet wrote:*   

> Io ho avuto lo stesso problema aggiornando da kde 3.0.4 a kde 3.1, e pensavo fosse dovuto a problemi nella "convivenza" fra i due ambienti... di fatto il manteiner assicurava che i due ambienti potevano convivere e infatti l'autoclean non disinstallava kde 3.0.4...
> 
> Siccome ero ancora in gentoo 1.2 dal luglio scorso, ho approfittato per spianare tutto e passare alla 1.4... evitando così di risolvere il problema.
> 
> Ma il fatto che potrà ricapitarmi quando aggiornerò kde 3.1.1 mi inquieta    
> ...

 

ho trovato sul forum di gentoo in inglese un thread che spiegava come risolvere la situazione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39421&highlight=kde

Io ho risolto aggiungendo al file "/etc/env.d/49kdepaths-3.1.1" la riga

"KDEDIRS=/usr/kde/3.1" e poi ho eseguito "kbuildsycoca" e tutto a ripreso a funzionare.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao ENx

----------

